# PSN Activation 9.00?



## subworx (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey,

Just got my first PS4 Pro on 9.00, freshly initialized so no accounts or anything on it.
From what I see, Activation always asks for internet and the latest software version.
The only Offline Activator I can find supports 7.55 at the latest, the tools behind it haven't been updated in a while either.

Is there a guide yet on how to do Offline Activation on 9.00 systems?

Thanks 

Edit: @Leeful kindly posted a guide on how to do it. Tried option two, worked just fine.
Some Save data got corrupted (cannot even tell what), some worked. Trophies so far worked as well. Since the profile is pretty new, not much was lost then.



Leeful said:


> There are 2 options:
> 
> *Option 1: *(the best option)
> 
> ...





Leeful said:


> PS4OfflineAccountActivator for 9.00:
> https://github.com/charlyzard/PS4OfflineAccountActivator
> 
> and use the ps4debug.bin for 9.00 from here:
> https://mega.nz/folder/RDpSzagD#2F4e9EFqT9YbUtJdgvQh6A/file/kfYxTAaI


----------



## Dothackjhe (Dec 15, 2021)

I came to this section of the forum exactly for this.

UP


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Dec 15, 2021)

We will just need to wait and hope it's able to be updated by somebody.


----------



## Maine_Pain1982 (Dec 15, 2021)

Just go to Wololo website it has it there. I just upgrade my 8.0 to 9.0


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Dec 15, 2021)

Maine_Pain1982 said:


> Just go to Wololo website it has it there. I just upgrade my 8.0 to 9.0


  We're taking about activating console for USB saving and such on 9.0 fw. No such tool/payload is publicly available ATM.


----------



## Maine_Pain1982 (Dec 15, 2021)

gamer4lif3 said:


> We're taking about activating console for USB saving and such on 9.0 fw. No such tool/payload is publicly available ATM.


Got ya I missed read. My bad


----------



## subworx (Dec 17, 2021)

As of yesterday, the Karo218 exploit host offers a PS4Debug payload for 9.00. Is this what is needed for the offline activators to work again?


----------



## Piper2603 (Dec 18, 2021)

The ps4debug.bin is the payload what is needed for the ps4 offline activator, but the payload from karo is only the rte-part ported to 9.00 not the debug-part, so we can use trainers but no activation or savegame loader


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Piper2603 (Dec 18, 2021)

@MasterJ360 do you read the topic of this thread??? Do you read the title of the Youtube-video from Modded Warfare???
We search for a solution for 9.00 jailbreak and the video is for 7.55 or lower!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 18, 2021)

Piper2603 said:


> @MasterJ360 do you read the topic of this thread??? Do you read the title of the Youtube-video from Modded Warfare???
> We search for a solution for 9.00 jailbreak and the video is for 7.55 or lower!!!!!!!!


The guide will still work the only thing missing is the "WebActivator" for 9.00 b/c no one updated it yet. So you might wanna bookmark the video.


----------



## Piper2603 (Dec 18, 2021)

yeah, we search for a solution for 9.00 and not how we can do it, when it arrives ;-)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thats fine you can just ignore the video then  9.00 exploit just came out not every plugin/payload will be updated or available.


----------



## Piper2603 (Dec 18, 2021)

that's right, but we don't say with any word "there must be a solution", we only ask, if there is a solution and we wait, till there is a solution ;-)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 18, 2021)

I'll be blunt with ya. If there was a solution it would be on the site.


----------



## lennongazza333 (Dec 18, 2021)

fingers croseed the software gets released soon


----------



## Piper2603 (Dec 18, 2021)

I found the solution


----------



## Piper2603 (Dec 18, 2021)

Activate user on 9.00!!!!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

remember not to use goldhen with account activator.  Leeful and I tested it.  it freezes on get users, but normal hen or no hen works with bin loader or deploying the payload directly from the host you're using, so it's an issue with goldhen.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

I just asked for clarification from Leeful on that github.  I'll receive a notification by email once he replies.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

just got a response from @Leeful:


```
This version works on 9.00 if you do not use goldhen or if you do use goldhen you must wait for the PS4 menu to reload after the crash like [URL='https://github.com/illusion0001']@illusion0001[/URL] mentioned.[/code}
```


----------



## alexkapor2017 (Dec 19, 2021)

Guys i have question regardin this and not sure if this is the exactl thread to ask it

am using JB PS4 Fat without PSN login or anything only Normal USER account with hundreds of games in extern hard drive (which usually i install the game in Internal HardDrive then i use APP2USB to transfert them to my external hardrive) eveything works fine here, but what if i bought new PS4 and i want to play thoses games (located in external hardrive) without need to install one by one again ? is their way to make new PS4 show all games icon and play them normally like in old ps4 console ? sry for my bad eng


----------



## alexkapor2017 (Dec 19, 2021)

sorry for multiple reply


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> just got a response from @Leeful:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



There are 2 options:

*Option 1: *(the best option)

Run the kernel exploit but do not load goldhen. Instead just load the ps4debug payload.
Open the PS4OfflineAccountActivator.exe, 
Enter your PS4's IP address, 
Click 'Connect', Click 'Get Users' ,
Activate your profile.

*Option 2:* (not good but still works)

Run the kernel exploit and goldhen.
Load the ps4debug payload,
Open the PS4OfflineAccountActivator.exe, 
Enter your PS4's IP address, 
Click 'Connect', Click 'Get Users' 
At this stage your PS4 will go to a black screen and the PS4OfflineAccountActivator.exe will crash.
Close the PS4OfflineAccountActivator.exe and wait for your PS4 screen to come back with a error screen.
Close the error screen and when your PS4 home menu is back open the PS4OfflineAccountActivator.exe again. This time it will work and not crash on the 'Get Users' stage.
If you have used the goldhen option the goldhen settings and debug menu will have dissapeared after the system error so you will need to reboot your PS4, but you should reboot it anyway after you have activated your profile.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

alexkapor2017 said:


> Guys i have question regardin this and not sure if this is the exactl thread to ask it
> 
> am using JB PS4 Fat without PSN login or anything only Normal USER account with hundreds of games in extern hard drive (which usually i install the game in Internal HardDrive then i use APP2USB to transfert them to my external hardrive) eveything works fine here, but what if i bought new PS4 and i want to play thoses games (located in external hardrive) without need to install one by one again ? is their way to make new PS4 show all games icon and play them normally like in old ps4 console ? sry for my bad eng


No, not with app2usb. 
It would only work that way with extended storage, not app2usb.


----------



## alexkapor2017 (Dec 19, 2021)

Leeful said:


> No, not with app2usb.
> It would only work that way with extended storage, not app2usb.


thanks man for your reply, so what's solution for someone who want to play his games (located in th external hardrive) in another JB PS4 without need to redo (install pkg agains) ?


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

alexkapor2017 said:


> thanks man for your reply, so what's solution for someone who want to play his games (located in th external hardrive) in another JB PS4 without need to redo (install pkg agains) ?


I dont think there is a solution. You would need to reinstall all the games again.

To play games that are installed on a USB drive on another PS4 the drive needs to be formatted as an Extended Storage drive not an app2usb drive.

It might be possible to plug in an app2usb drive and an extended storage drive and move the games from the apptusb to the extended storage but I dont know if that would work because of how app2usb works.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

^^ Just tested it and it worked. it moved a game from my app2usb drive to my extended storage drive on my 9.00 PS4.
To test it I then plugged my extended storage drive into my 6.72 PS4 and the game showed up and worked.

The down side is that the app.pkg for that game is now 0 bytes so it will not work from the app2usb drive anymore, but I was expecting that to happen.


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry I am really confused.  What do you mean activate the console???  Do you mean that a fresh clean new Ps4 HDD with say 9.0 installed on it wont be able to work because it requires online activation??  Or is it JUST for PSN accounts?  Is it possible to make a completely offline account?

As an example, I migrated my PSN and all my saves I care about to my ps5.  I want to replace the PS4 HDD and just start from scratch with 9.0 completely offline.  Is that possible?


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

viper3344 said:


> Sorry I am really confused.  What do you mean activate the console???  Do you mean that a fresh clean new Ps4 HDD with say 9.0 installed on it wont be able to work because it requires online activation??  Or is it JUST for PSN accounts?  Is it possible to make a completely offline account?


All it is really used for is to enable the option to copy your saves to a USB dive.
This option is usually only available if you have officially connected your profile to PSN.


----------



## alexkapor2017 (Dec 19, 2021)

@Leeful one question if it's possible, can i use 2 External Hard drive in same PS4 ? For exemple my current 8TB (seagate) is almost full. Can i use another 4TB and use both of them at sametime or no ? 

Thanks


----------



## nubitol (Dec 19, 2021)

Leeful said:


> There are 2 options:
> 
> *Option 1: *(the best option)
> 
> ...


what version of ps4offline activator are you using?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

Leeful said:


> There are 2 options:
> 
> *Option 1: *(the best option)
> 
> ...


yep, that's what happened to me.  when I tried deploying goldhen again, it said it was already active, so I was forced to restart.  I didn't try account activator after that happened.  well, actually, I think I did when the screen came back, but I was using it when it was already open, so it didn't work.  I don't think I tried closing it, then opening it again.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 19, 2021)

nubitol said:


> what version of ps4offline activator are you using?


PS4OfflineAccountActivator for 9.00:
https://github.com/charlyzard/PS4OfflineAccountActivator

and use the ps4debug.bin for 9.00 from here:
https://mega.nz/folder/RDpSzagD#2F4e9EFqT9YbUtJdgvQh6A/file/kfYxTAaI


----------



## nubitol (Dec 19, 2021)

thank you very much, finally I can use savewizard again after changing the ps4 hard drive


----------



## theoner02 (Dec 20, 2021)

test by me and it work without problem
use last one 

PS4OfflineAccountActivator

and use ps4debug from darkmoddervc  host


----------



## alexkapor2017 (Dec 20, 2021)

hey @Leeful .  can i use 2 external hard drive in JB PS4 ? am using 8TB and it's almost full. can i use another one to app2usb others games to new external HDD ? and once app2usb is finished for new games, i will keep plug in (using) both External Harddrive at same time or i need everytime i want to play for exemple games located in new (second) external hard drive i need to plug out old(first) external Harddrive ? or it's even impossible to use 2 external hardrive


----------



## Leeful (Dec 20, 2021)

alexkapor2017 said:


> hey @Leeful .  can i use 2 external hard drive in JB PS4 ? am using 8TB and it's almost full. can i use another one to app2usb others games to new external HDD ? and once app2usb is finished for new games, i will keep plug in (using) both External Harddrive at same time or i need everytime i want to play for exemple games installed in new hard drive i need to plug out old external Harddrive ? or it's even impossible to use 2 external hardrive


You can use as many app2usb drives as you want. you can also use an app2usb dive and am extended storage drive at the same time.

If you have 2 app2usb drives plugged in at the same time you must make sure they are mounted to the same usb0 and usb1 every time. There is a setting for this in the app2usb.ini


----------



## jnl1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Leeful said:


> All it is really used for is to enable the option to copy your saves to a USB dive.
> This option is usually only available if you have officially connected your profile to PSN.


So it has nothing to do with playing games  which request internet connection for saving, am I right?


----------



## Leeful (Dec 23, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> So it has nothing to do with playing games  which request internet connection for saving, am I right?


yes,  it has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Dreamcast099 (Jan 16, 2022)

So, what can i do with a darth vader ps4 on fw 9.03? Asking for a friend


----------



## godreborn (Jan 16, 2022)

I owned one of the darth vader consoles, then sold it for a profit of a grand total of like $40.  can't do anything on 9.03 and sku doesn't matter.


----------



## Advanced User (Mar 20, 2022)

Since I assume lots of people are still reading this topic looking for advice, I'd like to point out that you no longer need to use the complicated method described in the opening post. Apollo now has an offline activator built in, no PC required.
https://github.com/bucanero/apollo-ps4

Simply install the Apollo pkg on your PS4 and then use its offline activation feature.


----------

